# Where did you get your baby??



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

So, I am just wondering how many people on here got their baby through a breeder and how many got him/her through other means. 
Assuming you got your baby from a pet store or a BYB, what differences do you see in him/her from the standard breed??

I am NOT considering using a puppy mill. I have my breeder lined up. And I mean no disrespect by asking. I ask because I've been looking at pictures of Maltese online and I see a LOT of them that look really big or their hair is curly, etc. So, I just wonder how many of these babies are being bred in a bad place.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have to admit I got Pipper thru what everyone refers to as a BYB. I did not know the difference and I had just lost my other dog and I desperately needed another fluff to love. This was a very nice lady who had both parents on site and the puppies were raised in her home with love and to this day she has kept in contact with me. I am so happy I did not know any better because if I would have known to go to a registered breeder, then I wouldn't have Pipper. I love him more than I ever could have imagined and I don't want another dog with fancy names and fancy papers.....I want my Pipper. He is a bit larger than normal size, he weighs just over 11 lbs but thats all the more of him to love. I could be wrong but I THINK that even if they come from a registered breeder, there are no guarantees they will be within the standard size. Size is not important to me, its the loving, gentle, kind and quirky little personality of these fluffs that is so important. Even now that I know the difference, I would do it all over again just to have Pipper. He is EVERYTHING I ever could have wanted in a dog. By the way, he only weighed 2 lbs when I got him at 10 weeks old. :wub:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I will be getting my Sophie from a breeder in eastern Washington. Even though I'm fairly young I did a LOT of research and learned about puppy mills and the difference between a reputable breeder and a BYB. I'm so happy that I did the research and I'm getting Sophie from someone I know is going the right way about doing things.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I got Molly from Bonnie Palmer...she is six months old and weighs three lbs...I love my angel, she is perfect.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I have to admit I got Pipper thru what everyone refers to as a BYB. I did not know the difference and I had just lost my other dog and I desperately needed another fluff to love. This was a very nice lady who had both parents on site and the puppies were raised in her home with love and to this day she has kept in contact with me. I am so happy I did not know any better because if I would have known to go to a registered breeder, then I wouldn't have Pipper. I love him more than I ever could have imagined and I don't want another dog with fancy names and fancy papers.....I want my Pipper. He is a bit larger than normal size, he weighs just over 11 lbs but thats all the more of him to love. I could be wrong but I THINK that even if they come from a registered breeder, there are no guarantees they will be within the standard size. Size is not important to me, its the loving, gentle, kind and quirky little personality of these fluffs that is so important. Even now that I know the difference, I would do it all over again just to have Pipper. He is EVERYTHING I ever could have wanted in a dog. By the way, he only weighed 2 lbs when I got him at 10 weeks old. :wub:


Well, I know you said she's not the STANDARD when it comes to size, but is that REALLY considered a BYB?? I mean, she wasn't breeding them just to make money, right?? It sounds like she just had two Maltese and bred them.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

italianna82 said:


> Well, I know you said she's not the STANDARD when it comes to size, but is that REALLY considered a BYB?? I mean, she wasn't breeding them just to make money, right?? It sounds like she just had two Maltese and bred them.


A BYB is anyone who isn't breeding to better the breed. 
Anyone who breeds their dogs and doesn't show is a BYB.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Well, I know you said she's not the STANDARD when it comes to size, but is that REALLY considered a BYB?? I mean, she wasn't breeding them just to make money, right?? It sounds like she just had two Maltese and bred them.


 Yes she has 2 maltese that are her pets and she breeds them and I assume she does it to make money which I now know is a BYB but she also loves the dogs and their puppies and thats important too. My sweet little guy is perfect in every way in my eyes! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> Well, I know you said she's not the STANDARD when it comes to size, but is that REALLY considered a BYB?? I mean, she wasn't breeding them just to make money, right?? It sounds like she just had two Maltese and bred them.


That is considered a backyard breeder. Laurel, Violet , and Hardy all came from BYB as well as all of my other Yorkies and Maltese at the bridge. Dewey came from Fran Lovitt of I Lovitt Maltese. I also was ignorant about BYB. I thought if you wanted a dog, you looked in the paper. I have been very fortunate they all were very healthy and lived into their teens. I am unfamiliar with the illness that sone of the fluffs have because I never encountered them. The temperaments of mine were wonderful even though they weren't from reputable breeders. They did not meet the standard of Maltese or a Yorkie, however. Violet weighs over 8 pounds and Hardy weighs close to11. Laurel weighs 6 pounds, but she has a cottony coat and not really good pigment. They all act the same as puppies and Dewey is wonderful, but so were my other ones! In my experience it was mostly the looks that were different.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> That is considered a backyard breeder. Laurel, Violet , and Hardy all came from BYB as well as all of my other Yorkies and Maltese at the bridge. Dewey came from Fran Lovitt of I Lovitt Maltese. I also was ignorant about BYB. I thought if you wanted a dog, you looked in the paper. I have been very fortunate they all were very healthy and lived into their teens. I am unfamiliar with the illness that sone of the fluffs have because I never encountered them. The temperaments of mine were wonderful even though they weren't from reputable breeders. They did not meet the standard of Maltese or a Yorkie, however. Violet weighs over 8 pounds and Hardy weighs close to11. Laurel weighs 6 pounds, but she has a cottony coat and not really good pigment. They all act the same as puppies and Dewey is wonderful, but so were my other ones! In my experience it was mostly the looks that were different.


 Thats exactly what I thought too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well now that i look back, i think Chloe was actually from a broker. Before i knew better i thought the correct way to go about finding a puppy was through a newspaper, i knew not to buy from a petstore. The reason i think Chloe is from a broker is that there were no parents available to see and she and her sister were only 8 weeks old. Riley and Noelle were both rescues from different situations, neither from a rescue organization but i call them rescues since they were both from different situations and needed to be rescued and Reese and Kelly are both retirees from TNT (Tom and Theresa Meyer). All of the pups fit into the breed standard and all have pretty good temperments. Chloe has really think hair when i tried to grow it out and it's just awful, when i keep her hair short it's very wavy, Riley i believe is from a show breeder that wound up in the wrong hands, he's got the straight hair, a wonderful temperment and is very well bred, a friend of mine made a comment that Riley looks like he is walking in high heels because of the way he prances around. :blink::HistericalSmiley: Noelle has a very cottony coat, very longed body and very long legs, it wouldn't be so bad with the long body if she weren't build so lean. Reese and Kelly from a show breeder are two totally different girls, Reese is a very shy little girl and it takes quite awhile for her to warm up to anyone but me and her breeder, it's been almost 2 years and she is still spooked by people and then we have Kelly who is as outgoing as outgoing can be and is referred to as a nutcase but a lovable one but that's what i fell in love with when i first met her in the ring almost 2 years ago when i was picking up Reese. So yes there are differences in my little group but thankfully they are all very healthy, happy and most of all very well loved. :heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There was a time when the only way I knew to get a dog was from an ad in the newspaper. I already knew to avoid pet stores. But by the time I started looking for my Maltese, I had a wealth of information on the internet to help me find a reputable show breeder. At that time I didn't know about this forum, but I was lucky to find a great breeder on my own. MiMi came from Josymir in PA. I saw pictures of her parents and grandparents on Josy's website and fell in love. During the time that I was waiting for her to come home I researched her pedigree and was able to find pictures of most of her relatives for five or six generations.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is from a reputable breeder. She and I actually went to high school together -- many years ago. This breeder is now retired from breeding and showing and Lacie was her very last puppy.

Tilly is a Rescue from a puppy mill stituation

Secret is a retired Champion from a reputable breeder.

Tilly is the sweetest, most loving fluff I've ever owned, but I know that she is very shy around new people, but she does adjust and is OK once she's met them.

All 3 have very different personalities (as with skin kids). All 3 are healthy, but I have had more health issues with Tilly than with Lacie and Secret but only when she was about 18 months.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

My sweetheart was originally from a BYB who dropped him off at the pound at 10 months old when she couldn't sell him. He was picked up by a rescue and I adopted him from them. The pound was told by the "breeder" that he's a purebred maltese. He's 12 lbs with curly cottony hair, but he's very healthy, VERY laid back, and has an awesome, sweet personality. I love him so much. But if I'd paid a bunch of money for him as a pup thinking I was getting a "maltese" I'd probably be pretty P.O.'d! LOL.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I helped my son purchase a maltese for his girlfriend and the only place I knew to go was the internet. We found one from a backyard breeder in our state and son drove up to pick up the pup. He wouldn't have been able to pay a show breeder price had we even known about them.

Meanwhile I stumbled upon Spoiled Maltese after my husband agreed we could find a maltese of our own. I would have never known to seek out or google a show breeder had it not been for this site. I found a show breeder nearby that had a 14 week old pup and I'm so happy with my maltese. So thank you, Spoiled Maltese for being there when we need you!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

To be honest, before I started researching, I was looking on Craigslist and in the newspaper (I KNOW, DON'T KILL ME). I had called one guy from the paper and he had then for $500. He said "They are 7 weeks and ready to go. They are eating chicken and drinking goat milk. Ya know, you sound like a nice girl. If you can come tonight, I can give you TWO for the price of one." You can NOT make this up. I knew a puppy mill was bad because they were abusive to the animals and left them in cages and starving. But I never knew what a BYB was until THAT guy answered the phone. -- I'm SO thankful that I did the research and felt as comfortable as I did with Judith because I can't imagine her getting sick because of bad breeding. I realize ANY dog can get sick and I don't mean to be critical of anyone who did get their baby from a BYB, not knowing any better. But it's scary to think about.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> To be honest, before I started researching, I was looking on Craigslist and in the newspaper (I KNOW, DON'T KILL ME). I had called one guy from the paper and he had then for $500. He said "They are 7 weeks and ready to go. They are eating chicken and drinking goat milk. Ya know, you sound like a nice girl. If you can come tonight, I can give you TWO for the price of one." You can NOT make this up. I knew a puppy mill was bad because they were abusive to the animals and left them in cages and starving. But I never knew what a BYB was until THAT guy answered the phone. -- I'm SO thankful that I did the research and felt as comfortable as I did with Judith because I can't imagine her getting sick because of bad breeding. I realize ANY dog can get sick and I don't mean to be critical of anyone who did get their baby from a BYB, not knowing any better. But it's scary to think about.


Wow, that is just so horrible and sad, I can't even imagine. Thank goodness you saw the light!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My very first Maltese was from a "breeder" who turned out to be on the USDA puppy mill list. I purchased him online and now looking back there were so many red flags. I didn't know any better at the time. This was way before I found Spoiled Maltese and before I knew a lot of breeders are only in it for the money and mistreat their animals. His name was Benson and he passed away from a liver shunt (genetic) before age 2. He was amazing but sick his whole short life.

I got London right before I found SM and wish I would have found SM sooner. I got her from a breeder who I thought was reputable and she was indeed showing dogs, but she lied to me about who her sire was and when I got her papers they were CKC and not AKC. When I questioned her about it, she kept lying and said she never said the sire was "so and so". I had the email. Fortunately London is healthy, but she is not as close to the breed standard as a Maltese with Champion parent(s)...though she isn't way off. London has had anxiety since she was a puppy and she is now 5 and it has slowly been better over the years, but it still exists. She also has luxating patella in one knee that eventually will likely need surgery. We also battled digestive issues with her which took a year to heal. Thankfully she is now doing well.

Preston is from a reputable show breeder. He was being held back for show, but the breeder sold him to me because he was rather shy (he still is a little shy, and very sensitive to emotions) and she had 1 or 2 other males she was watching for show. He has been absolutely perfect since day 1. A breeze to potty train and he is all around a wonderful boy. I couldn't have asked for a better companion. He is only a year younger than London and has never had a single health issue or concern...not even an upset tummy!

I do not recommend anyone purchase a dog from anyone other than an active show breeder. If you do not want to purchase a companion, I highly recommend adopting from a reputable rescue organization or shelter. We tried to do that (before Preston) but London didn't like the Maltese we were trying to adopt. It worked out for the best...Joey got a wonderful home, and we ended up with Preston!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> My sweetheart was originally from a BYB who dropped him off at the pound at 10 months old when she couldn't sell him. He was picked up by a rescue and I adopted him from them. The pound was told by the "breeder" that he's a purebred maltese. He's 12 lbs with curly cottony hair, but he's very healthy, VERY laid back, and has an awesome, sweet personality. I love him so much. But if I'd paid a bunch of money for him as a pup thinking I was getting a "maltese" I'd probably be pretty P.O.'d! LOL.


I LOVE that you called Steve your SWEETHEART!!!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

We got Leiah from a shelter (the OC shelter) and Lena is an Angel from Bonnie Palmer.
Leiah was very traumatized when we got her, she was scared of everything but now it is behind her and she is a little angel.
And Lena, :HistericalSmiley:she is a diva, she has always been a diva:HistericalSmileymaybe she was born a diva:HistericalSmiley.
They are two angels:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks to the internet the word is getting out to stay clear of these people breeding for money, pet stores. Maybe not fast enough but it's better than before. I have told people that I know are looking for a puppy my story, and they still choose buy from a BYB. My 2 boys are from a BYB that advertises her pups in newspaper. I had no idea. Well, 7 months later I had lost one of my puppies to liver shunt/seizures and the following year had to spend 3,000 on the other ones luxating patella. My third puppy is from TNT (Theresa Meyer) a show breeder here in Florida.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Well i am getting my little one from my sister. I guess you can say she is a BYB but it wasnt planned... her and her bf broke up and he had the male ( didnt want to get him fixed cause he wanted a mannly dog ) but he ended up giving him back to my sister, cause he reminded him to much of her ( he broke it off wit her not the other way around) She had him an appointment to get neutered. Crystal ( her fluff) had gone into heat without anyone realizing it cause she didnt even spot. she got home on fathers day with him and poof in the time it took for her to get the food out of the car he tied with crystal. two days later he was neutered but that was all it took. Now i have my lovely little Zoey...well in a few more weeks ( like 7 but whos counting)


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

[/ATTACH]


Furbabies mom said:


> I LOVE that you called Steve your SWEETHEART!!!!


Oh, Deb - he IS my sweetheart! I almost called him my lover but thought that would be creepy. Plus my husband might get offended. My husband took my boys to a baseball game tonight and my daughter is playing at a friend's house. So here's how Steve and I check out SM. This is what the mouse does when the kittens are away! :thumbsup:

Sorry to get off topic! I'm just so happy to have the night off!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My story is the the same as many here. I wanted a new dog desperately. I was going through a lot emotionally at the time, and decided that I wanted a Maltese puppy. I really thought that I was doing good because I didn't buy from a pet store! I knew that was puppy mills and didn't want to support that. I met the very nice lady who had all of her dogs in her home, and they were clearly loved pets. She had the puppies not in cages, but a playpen, and they were loved and cared for beautifully. She seemed very knowledgable about the breed. She told me about hypoglycemia and sent me home with a puppy, a crate and a tube of Nutri-Cal. I thought she really was a good breeder! But, my lovely puppy got sick at the age of two, and died by the age of four. I spent a small fortune trying to make her well. I have since been educated on the issues of dogs and breeders. I have two dogs from a wonderful breeder, who breeds for health and temperment and to better the breed. She shows her dogs, and doesn't offer that many for pet ownership. I feel lucky to have them. They are exactly what a Maltese should be in every respect.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You are too funny!! Sometimes I'd rather have my fluffs company than my DH, after all we've been married forever, and it's that time of year.... Football season!!! Why do I have to stay in the same room with him while he watches it, and he keeps saying . Watch this Deb!" I just pretend to watch!! LoL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> You are too funny!! Sometimes I'd rather have my fluffs company than my DH, after all we've been married forever, and it's that time of year.... Football season!!! Why do I have to stay in the same room with him while he watches it, and he keeps saying . Watch this Deb!" I just pretend to watch!! LoL


Sorry I was referring to Steve's mom!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

StevieB said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Oh, Deb - he IS my sweetheart! I almost called him my lover but thought that would be creepy. Plus my husband might get offended. My husband took my boys to a baseball game tonight and my daughter is playing at a friend's house. So here's how Steve and I check out SM. This is what the mouse does when the kittens are away! :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry to get off topic! I'm just so happy to have the night off!


Are you and Steve actually making out over a glass of wine?? ROFLMAO!!! Love it!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Are you and Steve actually making out over a glass of wine?? ROFLMAO!!! Love it!!


Holy Smokes, Pam, I probably would if he'd let me, I love him that much. I know, GROSS! And amen to your comments about your breeder. Love her fluffs.

And Deb - I totally feel you on football season. My husband actually becomes a stain on his chair during FB season! I try to act interested but my attention span is pretty short.

And you can tell I just figured out how to use my webcam!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I adopted Phoebe from a woman who needed to rehome her due to her busy schedule. I sure she's from a BYB but I love her with all of my heart. Griffin is an Angel from Bonnie Palmer. He's six months old now and absolutely perfect. When the time is right, which may not be for a few years, I'll definately get another Angel from Bonnie!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My Bailey was a rehome from a family who lost their home in hurricane Rita. I don't have papers or anything on her but she is most likely from a BYB. Out of my 3, she is the one with the most health problems. When it comes down to it I don't care where she came from I love her to pieces. Sophia and Lollypop are both from Phlick's Maltese and they are both very healthy, sassy, and sweet and I couldn't be happier with them and wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy from Phlick's in the future.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> You are too funny!! Sometimes I'd rather have my fluffs company than my DH, after all we've been married forever, and it's that time of year.... Football season!!! Why do I have to stay in the same room with him while he watches it, and he keeps saying . Watch this Deb!" I just pretend to watch!! LoL


I know what you mean!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Maltese came from a BYB..he was 11 pounds and had a wavy, cottony coat..he was sick most of his life..the 3 I have now all came from show breeders. I have 2 from Josymir, and 1 from I Lovitt. All 3 of them are just precious and I would buy from both breeders, again. Many of the Maltese I have seen from BYBs tend to be on the larger side..while most of the ones from show breeders are much closer to the breed standard.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My Edgar came from Planet Pet in Bedford Texas. He is a big boy at 12 pounds. I do believe he may be a mix. He has been for the most part healthy. Ellie was bought from a women who advertised in the Dallas morning news. She was sick her entire life and died at 5 from liver disease. She was sweet, brave and so loved. We still miss her. Mercedes and Whitney are from a show breeder in Florida. Both are beautiful girls and healthy.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner came from a BYB and has liver problems. In researching it, I found SM & learned about breeders. Frankie & Kelsey came from CaraMia Maltese in South Florida, Kelsey's a retired champion. Jamie came from LarMor Maltese here in SC. If I had more arms, I'd more Malts.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:Thanks so much, everyone, for sharing your stories. I have to admit..I'm shocked that SO many people on here got their babies from BYB's. It's pretty sad that people (and I mean the ones selling) aren't more responsible. I know you all love your babies just the same, but several of you mentioned how he/she has health problems and THAT is the sad part. I'm really glad that I am a "research/planner" queen and looked into all this before I ran and got a puppy. As much as I WANT one, I'm impressed that I had the self control not to just run and get one. I really feel confident in the breeder I've chosen..or more like stumbled upon. hehe!
Hopefully, everyone here with BYB babies only have to worry about curly hair and a little extra weight. I really hope they are all healthy and happy babies


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have to add that my last dog, my sweet Jack Russell Buffy also came from a BYB and was NEVER sick a day in her life until she got cancer at 13 years old. I only had to go the vet once a year for her shots and that was the only times she was ever at the vet. I'm trying to say that just because a dog comes from a BYB doesn't ALWAYS mean they will be unhealthy and just because they come from a registered breeder doesn't ALWAYS mean they WILL be healthy. I'm not promoting BYB's, especially now that I know better, but just saying there are never any guarantees in life. No matter where my sweet little Pipper came from, I think he's absolutely perfect. :wub:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I have to add that my last dog, my sweet Jack Russell Buffy also came from a BYB and was NEVER sick a day in her life until she got cancer at 13 years old. I only had to go the vet once a year for her shots and that was the only times she was ever at the vet. I'm trying to say that just because a dog comes from a BYB doesn't ALWAYS mean they will be unhealthy and just because they come from a registered breeder doesn't ALWAYS mean they WILL be healthy. I'm not promoting BYB's, especially now that I know better, but just saying there are never any guarantees in life. No matter where my sweet little Pipper came from, I think he's absolutely perfect. :wub:


Oh yeah, I know. I didn't mean to sound like I was judging anyone for using a BYB. Or assume that because my baby is coming from a reputable breeder, she will never be sick. I PRAY she never gets sick, but I know that it's not impossible. Sorry if I sounded bad :blush:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Oh yeah, I know. I didn't mean to sound like I was judging anyone for using a BYB. Or assume that because my baby is coming from a reputable breeder, she will never be sick. I PRAY she never gets sick, but I know that it's not impossible. Sorry if I sounded bad :blush:


You didn't sound bad at all. I was just proud that my last dog was SO healthy for 13 years!!!!! I pray that I'm just as lucky with Pipper.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> You didn't sound bad at all. I was just proud that my last dog was SO healthy for 13 years!!!!! I pray that I'm just as lucky with Pipper.


Ok. Well, I just wanted to make sure. Being the new girl, you have to be careful not to offend people, ya know? I certainly don't know ANYTHING about Maltese, which is why I'm here. So, I def don't want to sound like I'm better than anyone else just because I picked a reputable breeder.
NTM, it's HARD to write things and make it sound like what you're THINKING..hehe!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Ok. Well, I just wanted to make sure. Being the new girl, you have to be careful not to offend people, ya know? I certainly don't know ANYTHING about Maltese, which is why I'm here. So, I def don't want to sound like I'm better than anyone else just because I picked a reputable breeder.
> NTM, it's HARD to write things and make it sound like what you're
> THINKING..hehe!


oh my goodness no, I wasn't offended at all.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany is adopted from an animal shelter. She was probably from a BYB. The people who gave her up had bred her before. I don't know how many puppies she had, but one of her puppies was in the shelter too. Her puppy also looked Maltese, so I'm guessing it wasn't an accidental breeding with the neighbor's dog or whatever. She's on the cottony side, her body is a little long, and her tail goes up and curves instead of curling over her back. But besides those things, she looks pretty much like what a Maltese should look like.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> Ok. Well, I just wanted to make sure. Being the new girl, you have to be careful not to offend people, ya know? I certainly don't know ANYTHING about Maltese, which is why I'm here. So, I def don't want to sound like I'm better than anyone else just because I picked a reputable breeder.
> NTM, it's HARD to write things and make it sound like what you're THINKING..hehe!


Anna-I have trouble writing my thoughts sometimes. But I understood your post and it was fine. As far as diff, my sweet boy Sammie is stockier and has thicker not as silky coat than Penny. He's soft, but can see the difference. He has a curly spot at top of his tail too. I've noticed she is easier to train and doesn't have fear aggressions like sammie can exhibit. This may have to do with being separated from his liter at 8 weeks like most Byb do. He is very attatched to me. And I love him to pieces. They have different personalities and I like that. I know with my new puppy from a show breeder there are no garantees, just lots better odds. 

When I first wanted a Maltese puppy, the one thing I knew was not to go to a mall/pet stores. I'm not sure I'd found SM or ever realized there was such a thing as a BYB had my puppies not developed health issues. I stumbled on to SM googling one of the first problems (think it was itching) 
Pam description of her day at the BYB could been mine. Everyone was so happy, the place was so clean and she was so kind. Pups were SO cute and fat and happy! Then the BOMB fell on my head 7 mo later. So I'm sure we'll be welcoming more in the future as they begin to search for answers like I did. 

PS, I work as a long range planner too! Didn't help me. LOL. Can't wait to see your new puppy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have SM to thank for my Tyler.:thumbsup: I was really clueless. Had lots of dogs when I was growing up but hadn't even thought of getting a dog until a few years ago when I was an empty nester. I wasn't even that aware about pet stores. I kept hearing people say (regarding very high class, glitzy address pet stores in NYC) that they used "special breeders." I thought, "Wow. Must be good." But I wasn't really sold. Then I came on SM and read that no reputable breeder would EVER sell pups to a pet store. I then started asking for recommendations and really it took me 9 months to find Tyler after checking out dozens of breeders. An SM member noticed Tyler's photo on a breeder's website and let me know. He's just what I wanted in temperament, look, size. He came from Chrisman and was my "bargain" :HistericalSmiley: Maltese because he had undescended testicles so was cheaper. His 1/2 brother is Gunner, one of the top rated Maltese in the country. Knock on wood, Tyler's been healthy and happy.:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I have SM to thank for my Tyler.:thumbsup: I was really clueless. Had lots of dogs when I was growing up but hadn't even thought of getting a dog until a few years ago when I was an empty nester. I wasn't even that aware about pet stores. I kept hearing people say (regarding very high class, glitzy address pet stores in NYC) that they used "special breeders." I thought, "Wow. Must be good." But I wasn't really sold. Then I came on SM and read that no reputable breeder would EVER sell pups to a pet store. I then started asking for recommendations and really it took me 9 months to find Tyler after checking out dozens of breeders. An SM member noticed Tyler's photo on a breeder's website and let me know. He's just what I wanted in temperament, look, size. He came from Chrisman and was my "bargain" :HistericalSmiley: Maltese because he had undescended testicles so was cheaper. His 1/2 brother is Gunner, one of the top rated Maltese in the country. Knock on wood, Tyler's been healthy and happy.:chili:



Wow! I didn't know that Gunner is Tyler's half-brother! He really IS a "celeb mag"!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am lucky enough to have adopted Obi from a reputable breeder (same as Pam's)  I really knew NOTHING about how to go about finding a dog. My first puppy was a maltese/poodle mix who was from a BYB/broker. I only knew not to get a puppy from a pet-store. He suddenly died of acute liver failure (unclear cause) at 8 months old. I became introduced to SM when I was researching grooming tips while he was with us. After he passed, I researched more and more and knew that I wanted to adopt from a rescue or reputable show breeder. After many emails, calls, etc... I met Stacy (bellarata maltese) and Obi came home with us :wub: I encourage everyone (members or lurkers) to either go through rescue/shelters or a reputable show breeder whose intentions are to better the maltese breed with each generation produced. Without rescue adoptions, helpless dogs suffer at the expense of our human greed. Without reputable show breeders, the special maltese breed would not be preserved to the highest standards. 

I'm glad sites like this exist because many of us would still be clueless!


There is a stickied thread here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come.html with additional responses too


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I have to add that my last dog, my sweet Jack Russell Buffy also came from a BYB and was NEVER sick a day in her life until she got cancer at 13 years old. I only had to go the vet once a year for her shots and that was the only times she was ever at the vet. I'm trying to say that just because a dog comes from a BYB doesn't ALWAYS mean they will be unhealthy and just because they come from a registered breeder doesn't ALWAYS mean they WILL be healthy. I'm not promoting BYB's, especially now that I know better, but just saying there are never any guarantees in life. No matter where my sweet little Pipper came from, I think he's absolutely perfect. :wub:


Yeah; I got my poohheart Peetle from Uncle Henry's Swap It or Sell It Guide! I had no idea that was a backyard breeder I had used! But my Peetle was the best little dog ever, ever, ever and I wouldn't have traded her for the finest show dog offspring in the world. She had heart valve problems that were explained ot me as genetic, but that only showed up in the last two years of her life and was treated for as long as it could be. Otherwise, she was in great health and of course, benefited from being adored every single second of her existence, which never hurts anyone.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Got my lil Maya as a rescue. We wanted a companion dog for our shichon Symon. She still had her papers so I got in touch with the breeder from where she first came. She was very troubled that one of her dogs became a rescue animal. All things considered.....it turned out awesome for us.....pretty good for Maya (she is the princess of our home and very spoiled). She and Symon are inseparable. We are very blessed with wonderful fuzz kids! All rescues....please consider one when thinking about another member to your family.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a couple more thoughts on reputable versus byb. My first Maltese Cassie came from a byb and lived to be 17. My Jack Russell came from a show breeder she lived to be 15 but suffered with liver failure from the time she was 13. The "show breeder" contacted us about a rescue. She had a deaf puppy from her champian stud and a female from another champian line. She was devastated to have her dogs produce a deaf dog. Her show friends told her to put him to sleep. We took him. He was a wonderful dog but not only was he deaf but had heart, and intestinal issues. He eventually went blind all genetic. She continued to use the male for stud. I wanted to send DNA to a researcher studying deafness in Jack Russells but she pleaded with me not to. 
After finding SM I still decided to go with another reputable breeder for many of the same reasons others have posted. Although no guarentees that's still the best chance of a healthy baby. So I got my girls from Susen's Maltese


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I have to admit I got Pipper thru what everyone refers to as a BYB. I did not know the difference and I had just lost my other dog and I desperately needed another fluff to love. This was a very nice lady who had both parents on site and the puppies were raised in her home with love and to this day she has kept in contact with me. I am so happy I did not know any better because if I would have known to go to a registered breeder, then I wouldn't have Pipper. I love him more than I ever could have imagined and I don't want another dog with fancy names and fancy papers.....I want my Pipper. He is a bit larger than normal size, he weighs just over 11 lbs but thats all the more of him to love. I could be wrong but I THINK that even if they come from a registered breeder, there are no guarantees they will be within the standard size. Size is not important to me, its the loving, gentle, kind and quirky little personality of these fluffs that is so important. Even now that I know the difference, I would do it all over again just to have Pipper. He is EVERYTHING I ever could have wanted in a dog. By the way, he only weighed 2 lbs when I got him at 10 weeks old. :wub:



wowww i felt the exact same way! i learned so much through this site and for my next dog, I'll know where to look and what to do!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Patsy Heck said:


> Just a couple more thoughts on reputable versus byb. My first Maltese Cassie came from a byb and lived to be 17. My Jack Russell came from a show breeder she lived to be 15 but suffered with liver failure from the time she was 13. The "show breeder" contacted us about a rescue. She had a deaf puppy from her champian stud and a female from another champian line. She was devastated to have her dogs produce a deaf dog. Her show friends told her to put him to sleep. We took him. He was a wonderful dog but not only was he deaf but had heart, and intestinal issues. He eventually went blind all genetic. She continued to use the male for stud. I wanted to send DNA to a researcher studying deafness in Jack Russells but she pleaded with me not to.
> After finding SM I still decided to go with another reputable breeder for many of the same reasons others have posted. Although no guarentees that's still the best chance of a healthy baby. So I got my girls from Susen's Maltese


 You are so right. Bad things can happen to good breeders too. And of course, no one ever really know the genetic makeup of a rescue. I think it's really about who you want to support. I still feel that you have the greatest chance of knowing the future health and temperment of a dog that has been the product of a carefully thought out breeding program. And if what you are looking for (as so many people who come to SM are) is a Maltese with that specific Maltese "look" and size, you certainly need to be seeking out good show breeders. I know this has been published here before, but this is a really good info page.
Maltese Dog and Puppy Size/Weight...does it matter??


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

StevieB said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Oh, Deb - he IS my sweetheart! I almost called him my lover but thought that would be creepy. Plus my husband might get offended. My husband took my boys to a baseball game tonight and my daughter is playing at a friend's house. So here's how Steve and I check out SM. This is what the mouse does when the kittens are away! :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry to get off topic! I'm just so happy to have the night off!


Hahaha...I think Lucy is the love of my life. I have to REMIND myself, when I come home from work or something, to greet my husband before I greet Lucy. Not necessarily because I WANT to, but the husband get's more bent out of shape if I put him in second place than Lucy does. One more reason that she's #1 in my book! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I got Giovanni from a breeder in FL - Petite Maltese. The breeder is very involved with the American Maltese Association, so I felt very comfortable. I got Gio at 12 weeks and he is 4.6 lbs. at 10 1/2 months old. I used to show Bichons, so had some good contacts to direct me to a good breeder. Gio moves like the wind and has the silkiest hair. He had an undescended testicle and ended up with an underbite. That's why I got him!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey's from a shelter. 

Negative issues she has: luxating patellas (grade 1.5 on one leg and 2 on the other), kink in tail (may have been broken), left front leg isn't straight (also may have been broken in previous home), weight is a little over standard (just over 7 lbs.), and a vicious temperament toward children, motorcycles, bikes, buses, and people she doesn't like. 

On the plus side, she has a strong stomach, a healthy heart, a perfect bite with relatively good teeth (none have had to be extracted), and a good coat (silky, not prone to matting). And she's adorable and smart and loves her mommy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's from a show breeder - he's everything I ever wanted in a dog :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know I've told this story before but I just plain lucked out when I was looking for my first maltese 6 years ago, it surely was not because I did my homework. At first I wanted a malti-poo and checked classified ads/pet stores/online/etc but then decided I wanted a purebred so again, hit the classifieds, pet stores, etc. LUCKILY there was nothing available and I was forced to look else where and stumbled on the AMA list. Called a show breeder close by and a few hours later, was driving home with my first maltese puppy, Lucy who was 4 mos old. At the time, i couldn't believe I had spent so much for 'just a pet' but after joining SM, realized how lucky I really had gotten. Having Lucy sparked a major maltese obsession and it didn't take long before I decided I wanted to start showing - so I did  

Even though Lucy is still 'just a pet' (spayed with limited akc registration) she has been in the show ring more than most show dogs. She turned into the most awesome Junior showmanship dog for my daughter Marina (who also got struck by the maltese show obsession) 





















By buying from a show breeder, we got a show quality pet with a very solid temperament:aktion033: 

A lady who works at my daughter's elementry school breeds maltese and she was always complaining that her maltese don't look like mine because they are 10 lbs with curly coats and long muzzles. It's all I can do to keep from asking THEN WHY ARE YOU BREEDING THEM??? :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia*

I helped my neighbor find her online for herself, but after only 2 months she realized her health wouldn't allow her to properly take care of her. She asked me if I would take her and after talking it over with my husband we agreed that we would take her. I gave her the option if she changed her mind to let me know, but its only been a week and we are soooo in love with her that it would break my heart if she took her back now. She assured me it wouldn't happen, that she had been considering asking me for almost two weeks before she actually did.

Now Mia gets me out walking two or three times a day and its wonderful. She's slowly making friends with our three declawed, indoor cats and we should be one big happy family.

Mia will also become a trucker dog when I travel with my husband on the semi twice a year. :chili:


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Well after reading all of this then I got Halo from a BYB. His parents are registered and they were owned by the people that I purchased him from. They were a nice family that took care about their animals. Halo is larger than both of his parents...12.5lbs (chicken yummy). My friend owns his sister and she is 4lbs. I have no issues with Halo and in all honesty he has been one of the easiest doggies I have been around. He trained himself to go potty outside. I love my baby.


----------

